
Some Top Asset Managers Argue Financial Markets Should Close - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/some-top-asset-managers-argue-financial-markets-should-close-11584476430
======
pettycashstash2
Interesting. I posted this suggestion some time back and was dismissed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22566247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22566247)

